# Tom Sawyer Era Costume



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

My daughter has to have TWO costumes for the school play of "Tom Sawyer". I have been desperately searching for such a thing and have had zero luck. I figured that someone here would possibly know where I could look. Help!!!:googly: I am not much of a seamstress and she needs a children's costume although she is a Junior size 0. Oh, yes, did I fail to mention that she needs them in April??


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you looking for sources, patterns, ideas? You might try searching Tom Sawyer in google images for inspiration.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks to me like the thrift store and layers may be theway to go. Think little house on the prairie. Nothing fancy.

Check out these photos. Maybe it'll help you get some ideas:

http://www.liberty.k12.mo.us/~mbfish/tomsawyer/cast2.htm


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Joker, I have googled Tom Sawyer and have not had much luck. I'm probably looking in the wrong places. I would prefer to purchase complete costumes at a reasonable rate simply because I am NOT a seamstress. I am at a complete loss at the moment.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Sickie, those are PERFECT!! My daughter is playing Amy. Now, if I can just get a location to purchase them!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Could she go as a tom boy? Overalls, long sleeve plaid shirt, rollup sleeves and pants legs, maybe a hole in knee(s) couple of patches?

I'd think that could be found in a thrift store/goodwill.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I can get these two outfits:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...but would they fit you, Jeff?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm actually posing in the photo...awesome make-up eh? lol


Sickie Ickie said:


> ...but would they fit you, Jeff?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

BB do it?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Jeff, do they come in a gingham print?? She is supposed to be the cute little flirty one!!! The teachers wanted some "organdy" material which isn't going to happen but they wanted gingham irregardless as to what I find..... Plus a bonnet. I was also thinking about some pantaloons.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If all else fails, white sweats or plain white pajamas with lace hot glued on make quick pantaloons.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

They both come with the bonnets, but this is all I can get my hands with exception to these. Down side is the $135 price tag (a rental piece) and the smallest is a woman's small.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for your help but my mom "volunteered" to make her costumes!!! The youngest girl is a bit (extremely) picky about stuff. :googly: So she can pick everything out that way we know she'll be happy. BTW, Happy St. Pat's DAy!!!


----------

